# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  2010 arnold fit expo pictures

## NASAKYCHAIRMAN

Great time at the Arnold Fit Expo for 3 days and had special passes too! Took a lot of pictures of the Omega Force Strength Team strength demonstration, House of Pain (Rick Brewer), several lifters, pro bench press & deadlift event, body builders, Olympic lifters, boxing, martial arts,etc. The highlight is the Omega Force doing security for the Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger & for the 3rd year in a row doing a strength demonstration! Here are some of the pictures & the slideshow.
*
Slideshow*
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/j...t=2b1d491a.pbw



*"Big Willie" J.T. HALL doing a strength demonstration with two-150lb dumbbell press x 21 reps*


*"Big Willie" J.T. HALL doing a strength demonstration with a 440lb engine block x 8 reps*


*
"Big Willie" J.T. HALL & Jay Cutler*



*Markus Schick competing & winning the pro bench press event*



*"Big Willie" J.T. HAll & Ronnie Coleman*


*
TRAIN HARD

"BIG WILLIE" J.T. HALL*

----------


## JBarron

Awesome pics bro, whats with the guy on guy engine block press, surely he wasn't benching you while you were benching the engine? lol

That guy who won the bench press has the shortest arms I've ever seen, I suppose thats good for bench pressing less movement.

----------


## RAGE

Great pics..

----------

